# Come Dine With Me



## Rudiger Puddingdrop (Jul 7, 2008)

What would you cook if you went on this show? A friend of mine's organising our own non-televised version of this, so i'm just working on my menu at the moment..

(Come Dine With Me is a british show where 5 people take turns to host a dinner. they are awarded points based on how good their food is and how good a host they are.)

here's what i've planned so far
_starter:_
Figs, wrapped in Bacon, filled with Feta Cheese
_main:_
slow cooked lamb shank (kleftico)
_desert:_
chocolate souflé

what would you cook to beat that?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

How many courses are required? I would probably go with something basic, and something I prepare often, so that I was completely comfortable.


----------



## Rudiger Puddingdrop (Jul 7, 2008)

3 courses only, dishes you cook regularly are safe bets, but they may not necessarily have the wow factor to impress the other competators. the people that do best in the tv show seem to be the ones that take a risk on an expencive ingredient


----------

